
Image to image translation (textual) - ank_2609
https://www.imgtranslate.com/
======
flyingfences
This link doesn't tell us anything. It just goes to a landing page that leads
to a sign-up page. This submission seems more like an advertisement than an
interesting article.

------
Phithagoras
I like to fool around with things on the internet, but I'm pretty lazy about
signing up for things. Particularly things that want my email.

This might get more attention if you didn't need to sign up to find out about
the product.

~~~
ank_2609
Working on it! Thanks :)

------
ap46
Is the pipeline, OCR->Translate->MCGAN/DeepFont?

